

Why did I wake up just before my alarm clock went off? - easyd
http://joearms.github.io/2015/03/02/Waking-Up.html

======
jhwhite
I do wakeup before my alarm in the morning. I have my alarm set at 7:30 and I
wake up at 7:29.

So I'm sure it's not about signals getting sent. It's about conditioning.

------
scrollaway
This is a common explanation to the "deja vu" moments we sometimes experience.

Although this does not at all explain the times where I wake up a few
seconds/minutes before my alarm goes off and proceed to disable it before it
does :)

------
mmaldacker
Not a single data point in this theory. The reason you sometimes wake up just
before the alarm (at least I wake up before my alarm because I actually check
the time) is because of conditioning. Our biological clock is pretty accurate.
An example of that, in university I could easily sleep on the week ends till
noon. Now that i've been working for many years and waking up regularly at the
same time during the week, I wake up naturally around the same time during the
week end (unless I went out late the day before of course).

